# New website for Irish investors in equities



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2009)

http://www.investrcentre.com/



> *The InvestR Centre *is a subscription-based service offering independent stockmarket investment advice for an annual cost of €99 per annum. Top features include specific advice on direct stock picking in the US, UK and Irish markets, indirect investing through listed funds in the global markets and all asset classes (equities, property, bonds & commodities) and an array of market timing indicators. Our weekly investment bulletin responds to developments in world markets. Our investment philosophy is outlined in the 3-Steps to Stock Market Success  and you can read a selection of our Featured Articles and sign up for a Free 1-month Trial Subscription .



This is run by Rory Gillen formerly of Merrion Capital 

I am not endorsing this course as I don't believe in stock picking. But someoen might like to register for the free trial subscription and let us have their views. 

Brendan


----------



## Blackberry (9 Nov 2009)

Fully signed up member.  Well worth paying the subscription.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Nov 2009)

that is too vague.

Can you tell us why.


----------



## mercman (9 Nov 2009)

Compared to the outfit 'Learn about shares', it seems somewhat better value at an entry of €99 versus over €2k. Don't know the Promoter but again seems to come from a good pedigree. Will investigate further and report back at end of week.


----------



## Rory Gillen (14 Nov 2009)

The promoter is myself, Rory Gillen. I left Merrion Capital in April 2009 to concentrate on improving the training offering I have been delivering since 2005 and to extend the offering into advice, which required regulatory approval and a huge time delay. My own belief is that none of us learn in a vacuum and it is worth getting some training before investing in the stock market. At the price mentioned, you get both training an advice on-line. If you want to do my 1-day seminar then that is available as an option at a different (higher) price. My ethos is investment, not trading, so my approaches are not for everyone. There is a 1-month Free Trail subscription to my web site which can help you make up your mind if it is for you or not. I base everything on facts, not opinions.


----------



## Markjbloggs (18 Nov 2009)

Rory,

good luck with the new venture.  Hopefully will attend one of your seminars.  I have a question :- did the regulatory approval process you went through actually add anything of value to what you offer or was it merely a barrier to entry?


m



Rory Gillen said:


> The promoter is myself, Rory Gillen. I left Merrion Capital in April 2009 to concentrate on improving the training offering I have been delivering since 2005 and to extend the offering into advice, which required regulatory approval and a huge time delay. My own belief is that none of us learn in a vacuum and it is worth getting some training before investing in the stock market. At the price mentioned, you get both training an advice on-line. If you want to do my 1-day seminar then that is available as an option at a different (higher) price. My ethos is investment, not trading, so my approaches are not for everyone. There is a 1-month Free Trail subscription to my web site which can help you make up your mind if it is for you or not. I base everything on facts, not opinions.


----------



## Rory Gillen (29 Nov 2009)

Marjbloggs,

Thanks for the good wishes. The regulatory process added no value whatsoever. No assistance or advice regarding to documentation. They didn't even interview me, they know nothing about the business and can't possibly understand whether it is a risk business or otherwise. In fact, they did not have appropriate forms for me to complete so I had to 'tailor' existing forms. Apparantly, the regulator has no box for 'An Independent' advisor, insisting that I disclosed which companies products I was selling. The process was baffling and for something that could have been done & dusted in two months (garda checks) took over 5 months.

Rory Gillen


----------

